
Amazon Surrenders in China - samrohn
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-surrenders-in-china-2019-4
======
HeWhoLurksLate
Moral of the story- if you don't have local (government, sure, but also
populace) support, it doesn't matter how big you are- TaoBao, AliExpress, etc.
are China-first, locally built platforms that already had a foothold _before_
Amazon showed up.

Also, business models- in my experience, Ali, and especially TaoBao are really
open to drop-shipping and the like, which means that they don't need quite as
many warehouses as Amazon.

------
Leary
With its minimalist website design, Amazon failed to adopt to Chinese consumer
tastes. It also lacks its own payment system akin to Alipay.

------
lettergram
Let’s be clear, the government gives an advantage to home grown companies. Of
course Amazon can not compete

